# Proxy Server Problem



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

Many times when a program checks for updates, I will get the message "Unable to connect to Proxy Server. Very annoying to say the least. Can someone give me a clue as to how to fix this problem?


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you check your browsers for proxy servers?


In *Internet Explorer*:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.


In *Firefox*:

Click Tools > Options... > Advanced > Network > Settings > select *No proxy *> click OK. 


In *Google Chrome*:


Open Google Chrome
Click on the Menu key > Settings > Show Advanced Settings.
Scroll to the Network section > Change proxy settings.
Go to the Connections tab.
Click on LAN Settings.
Uncheck "Use a proxy for your LAN..."


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

Have tried the above..nothing helps...IE won't even open because the proxy server won't respond. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Were there any proxy servers in there at all?


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

none that I could see.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you using a VPN like Hotspot Shield or another?

You're absolutely sure no "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box was checked?


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

Firefox is set to No Proxy


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

There should normally be a proxy server in your LAN settings for getting such an error message. 

What's your antivirus?


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Or, maybe it's in your router settings?

Otherwise, it could be malware.


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am using Avast antivirus......checked router and there was one mention of proxy...it was IGMP proxying....


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

IGMP proxying was off.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

The obvious question I forgot to ask you, can you browse the Internet with your browsers?


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

Only with Firefox...Internet Explorer won't come up...says proxy server not responding


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Can you get to Internet Options?

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *inetcpl.cpl

*Press Enter.

Select the Connections tab > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

As soon as I click OK it selects use a proxy server again. I have tried several times and get the same results.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

OK.

Let's try finding out what process or program could be using that port. It might be malware, which I believe it is, but I've seen legitimate programs do this as well.

Download the free  *CurrPorts*. No installation required. Simply run the executable file.

*Make sure your browser is running before starting CurrPorts.*

Look inside your browser for proxy settings and note the *port* number.

If you see that *port* in the list, or a very similar one, please copy the whole line(s) and paste it into your next reply. To copy, right-click and select "Copy Selected Items".


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't see proxy but you might..I have attached the entire report

Explorer.EXE	1836	TCP	49503 192.168.1.3	443	https	157.56.98.87	bn1wns1011511.wns.windows.com	Established	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Windows Explorer	6.3.9600.17031 (winblue_gdr.140221-1952)	Microsoft Corporation	1/13/2015 9:13:39 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Program Manager	
Explorer.EXE	1836	TCP	54139 192.168.1.3	443	https	157.56.100.147	bn1wns2011417.wns.windows.com	Established	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Windows Explorer	6.3.9600.17031 (winblue_gdr.140221-1952)	Microsoft Corporation	1/13/2015 9:13:39 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Program Manager	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54159 127.0.0.1	54160 127.0.0.1	practivate.adobe.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54160 127.0.0.1	54159 127.0.0.1	practivate.adobe.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54166 192.168.1.3	80	http	67.228.177.237	67.228.177.237-static.reverse.softlayer.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54179 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.253.109	ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54184 192.168.1.3	443	https	67.228.177.238	67.228.177.238-static.reverse.softlayer.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54211 192.168.1.3	443	https	23.194.11.120	a23-194-11-120.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54216 192.168.1.3	443	https	68.142.250.141	l1.ycs.vip.dxs.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54221 192.168.1.3	443	https	173.194.46.91	ord08s11-in-f27.1e100.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54222 192.168.1.3	443	https	173.194.46.65	ord08s11-in-f1.1e100.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54223 192.168.1.3	443	https	173.194.46.95	ord08s11-in-f31.1e100.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54224 192.168.1.3	443	https	216.58.216.226	ord31s22-in-f2.1e100.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54225 192.168.1.3	443	https	108.168.240.195	108.168.240.195-static.reverse.softlayer.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54227 192.168.1.3	443	https	173.194.46.70	ord08s11-in-f6.1e100.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54257 192.168.1.3	443	https	216.115.110.119	r2.ycpi.vip.che.yahoo.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54260 192.168.1.3	443	https	68.142.250.142	l3.ycs.vip.dxs.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54265 192.168.1.3	443	https	93.184.216.164 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54266 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.139.225.23	a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54270 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.139.199.205	r2.ycpi.vip.bf1.yahoo.net	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54272 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.243.53	yts2.yql.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54273 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.49.43	mpr2.ngd.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54275 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.49.43	mpr2.ngd.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54276 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.49.43	mpr2.ngd.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54277 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.49.43	mpr2.ngd.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54278 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.49.43	mpr2.ngd.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54279 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.79.56	beap1.cbs.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54282 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.49.42	mpr1.ngd.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54283 192.168.1.3	443	https	72.21.91.188 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54284 192.168.1.3	443	https	23.78.240.107	a23-78-240-107.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54285 192.168.1.3	443	https	23.78.240.107	a23-78-240-107.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54286 192.168.1.3	443	https	23.78.240.107	a23-78-240-107.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54288 192.168.1.3	443	https	72.21.91.188 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54289 192.168.1.3	443	https	72.21.91.188 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54290 192.168.1.3	443	https	72.21.91.188 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54291 192.168.1.3	443	https	72.21.91.188 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54292 192.168.1.3	443	https	72.21.91.188 Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54293 192.168.1.3	443	https	54.209.185.253	ec2-54-209-185-253.compute-1.amazonaws.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM Library	
firefox.exe	4828	TCP	54294 192.168.1.3	443	https	204.11.109.67	a.tribalfusion.com	Established	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe	Firefox	Firefox	34.0.5	Mozilla Corporation	1/13/2015 10:24:01 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons A	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM Library	
System	796	TCP	135	epmap	0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A RpcEptMapper, RpcSs 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	4	TCP	139	netbios-ssn	192.168.1.3 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	2668	TCP	1688 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	2680	TCP	9322 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A Kodak AiO Network Discovery Service 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12025 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12110 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12119 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12143 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12465 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12563 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12993 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12995 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	27275 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	588	TCP	49152 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1000	TCP	49153 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A Audiosrv, Dhcp, EventLog, lmhosts, Wcmsvc, wscsvc 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	316	TCP	49154 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1224	TCP	49155 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A Spooler 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	692	TCP	49156 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A SamSs, VaultSvc 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	684	TCP	49449 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	1096	TCP	49451 192.168.1.3	80	http	77.234.44.62	r-062-044-234-077.ff.avast.com	Established N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	3344	TCP	49452 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A PolicyAgent 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
System	4	TCP	445	microsoft-ds	0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	TCP	2869	icslap	0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	TCP	8092 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	UDP	137	netbios-ns	192.168.1.3 N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	UDP	138	netbios-dgm	192.168.1.3 N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	316	UDP	500	isakmp	0.0.0.0 N/A AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	1900	ssdp	127.0.0.1 N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	1900	ssdp	192.168.1.3 N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2472	UDP	3702	ws-discovery	0.0.0.0 N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	316	UDP	4500	ipsec-msft	0.0.0.0 N/A AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2680	UDP	5353 192.168.1.3 N/A Kodak AiO Network Discovery Service 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	680	UDP	5355	llmnr	0.0.0.0 N/A CryptSvc, Dnscache, LanmanWorkstation, NlaSvc 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	55875 192.168.1.3 N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	55876 127.0.0.1  N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	UDP	59935 0.0.0.0 N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2472	UDP	62574 0.0.0.0 N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	796	TCP	135	epmap	:: :: Listening N/A RpcEptMapper, RpcSs 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	TCP	445	microsoft-ds	:: :: Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2668	TCP	1688 :: :: Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	TCP	2869	icslap	:: :: Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	4	TCP	8092 :: :: Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12025 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12110 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12119 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12143 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12465 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12563 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12993 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	12995 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1096	TCP	27275 ::1 :: Listening N/A avast! Antivirus 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	588	TCP	49152 :: :: Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1000	TCP	49153 :: :: Listening N/A Audiosrv, Dhcp, EventLog, lmhosts, Wcmsvc, wscsvc 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	316	TCP	49154 :: :: Listening N/A AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1224	TCP	49155 :: :: Listening N/A Spooler 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	692	TCP	49156 :: :: Listening N/A SamSs, VaultSvc 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	684	TCP	49449 :: :: Listening N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	3344	TCP	49452 :: :: Listening N/A PolicyAgent 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	316	UDP	500	isakmp	:: N/A AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	1000	UDP	546	dhcpv6-client	fe80::ac51:93c1:6954:db9f N/A Audiosrv, Dhcp, EventLog, lmhosts, Wcmsvc, wscsvc 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	1900	ssdp	::1 N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	1900	ssdp	fe80::ac51:93c1:6954:db9f N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2472	UDP	3702	ws-discovery	:: N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	316	UDP	4500	ipsec-msft	:: N/A AeLookupSvc, Appinfo, BITS, Browser, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, LanmanServer, MMCSS, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, ShellHWDetection, Themes, Winmgmt 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	680	UDP	5355	llmnr	:: N/A CryptSvc, Dnscache, LanmanWorkstation, NlaSvc 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	55873 fe80::ac51:93c1:6954:db9f N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2876	UDP	55874 ::1 N/A SSDPSRV, TimeBroker 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
System	2472	UDP	62575 :: N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	31035 192.168.1.3	23188 190.213.67.183 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54167 192.168.1.3	80	http	67.228.177.237	67.228.177.237-static.reverse.softlayer.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54214 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.47.199	beap-csc.adx.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54229 192.168.1.3	443	https	76.13.28.21	av-beap.adx.vip.bf1.yahoo.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54231 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.78.238.13	a23-78-238-13.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54233 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.74.9.214	a23-74-9-214.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54234 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.74.9.225	a23-74-9-225.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54235 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.74.9.225	a23-74-9-225.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54240 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.74.9.214	a23-74-9-214.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54242 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.74.9.184	a23-74-9-184.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54243 192.168.1.3	80	http	23.74.9.184	a23-74-9-184.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54245 192.168.1.3	80	http	77.234.44.95	r-095-044-234-077.ff.avast.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54247 192.168.1.3	80	http	77.234.44.95	r-095-044-234-077.ff.avast.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54249 192.168.1.3	80	http	162.210.193.159 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54256 192.168.1.3	80	http	98.139.180.157	hw1.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54263 192.168.1.3	443	https	68.142.250.142	l3.ycs.vip.dxs.yahoo.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54271 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.139.225.23	a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54274 192.168.1.3	443	https	98.138.47.199	beap-csc.adx.vip.ne1.yahoo.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54295 192.168.1.3	80	http	77.234.41.58	r-058-041-234-077.ff.avast.com	Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	27275 ::1	54161 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	27275 ::1	54173 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	27275 ::1	54196 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	27275 ::1	54262 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54174 ::1	27275 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54196 ::1	27275 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54203 ::1	27275 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54258 ::1	27275 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54259 ::1	27275 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
Unknown	0	TCP	54261 ::1	27275 ::1 Time Wait N/A 1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	TCP	10000 127.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 Listening	C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	TCP	31035 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Listening	C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:50 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	1900	ssdp	0.0.0.0 C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	6771 127.0.0.1 C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	6771 192.168.1.3 C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	31035 0.0.0.0 C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	63235 192.168.1.3 C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	63236 127.0.0.1 C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	TCP	31035 :: :: Listening	C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM 
uTorrent.exe	2532	UDP	31035 :: C:\Users\Aarons\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe	µTorrent	µTorrent	3.4.2.37252	BitTorrent Inc.	1/13/2015 9:14:13 AM	SEIAarons\Aarons AR	1/13/2015 10:24:51 AM


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Try shutting down µTorrent and try the Internet again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

P2P applications welcome the "Bad Guys" into your computer.
We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

Corday said:


> P2P applications welcome the "Bad Guys" into your computer.


Undoubtedly.


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

DDS gave me a message that it doesn't run in the compatibly mode...I was not aware that I was operating in the compatibility mode.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unlike old OSs, in Windows 8.1 DDS doesn't run in compatibility mode.


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

All log files have been uploaded.


----------



## maynuh65 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have requested Malware Removal Help in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal Help Forum.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That should take care of any Torrent activity that caused the problem. If not and you're "clean", post back here.


----------

